# Chris Froome at the Dauphine



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Watching the last few km's of the final stage on Steephill, the Eurosport video and Froome attacks. My wife,(not a cyclist and knows just a little more about the sport than the average person) who was in the room but not watching, now begins to watch the final attack as Froome is spinning like crazy and dropping the field.

The grade is steep and the elite group of riders have been suffering up this climb for a while before Froome drops the hammer. My wife is watching intently now as it is a very very impressive effort and he starts to go faster and faster. She turns to me and asks " He's doing what Lance Armstrong was doing isn't he?" 

Anyway, thought her statement was interesting. His performance was unbelievable!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

LOL, nothing like Armstrong except for high cadence.

Or maybe...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

No, he couldn't be doping, he has publicly put out calls to be tested MORE so he must be clean. 

I watched it yesterday and thought his performance was above the top, but he may have had a great day with his legs feeling really good, who knows. Until there is some proof, I'm going to go with him being clean. If he had Quintana or Contador racing against him, I don't think he would have been able to sail off by himself like he did. 

Felt bad for TJ, he put up such a great fight to keep the jersey.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

True, no Contador or Quintana but still an elite group that he rode with and dropped, Nibali and Valverde among others. The last 2 stages he had great legs on steep fast paced climbs. To drop that field with that margin 2 days in a row is impressive and, how would you describe it, unbelievable!

May be he is that much better, his form is incredible and maybe that elite group just had 2 bad days in a row.

Either way a truly impressive mountain stage attack worth watching.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't see Nibali as being in his best shape as he has been in the past. 

TJ did put in a very good fight, but just couldn't do it in the end. Valverde is getting older so it may be harder for him to recover from the previous day's ride.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll just put it out there that he is being tested out of competition. His whole SKY team was visited and tested recently, right before this race actually. They tested the whole Astana team too.

Mind you, I think we're talking about the UCI doing the testing though. They're proven to be corrupt and at the center of the problem. So nobody in their right mind could ever trust the UCI to do doping controls, but alas I think that's all there is currently.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'll just put it out there that he is being tested out of competition. His whole SKY team was visited and tested recently, right before this race actually. They tested the whole Astana team too.
> 
> Mind you, I think we're talking about the UCI doing the testing though. They're proven to be corrupt and at the center of the problem. So nobody in their right mind could ever trust the UCI to do doping controls, but alas I think that's all there is currently.


Yea...out of competition testing proves nothing.

Hell the BBC journalist who microdosed and secretly tested using the UCI tools and didn't get dinged says it all.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Marc said:


> Yea...out of competition testing proves nothing.
> 
> Hell the BBC journalist who microdosed and secretly tested using the UCI tools and didn't get dinged says it all.


maybe there's a drug that will make him look better on a bicycle


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> maybe there's a drug that will make him look better on a bicycle


Or stop looking at his stem.

I might be going to watch the US Pro Challenge on scene in August....I *have* to chalk "CHRIS FROOME LOOK UP [SPLAT]" on the road.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Unless the UCI does what the UFC did for fighting, it will always be a very dirty sport.

WADA will need to be given full control and funding for testing. Only then can it be trusted at all. The UCI are dirtier than the guys on the bikes out there.

Unless that happens would should just all assume that everyone is at least micro-dosing if not full on collaborating with the UCI. We can't even trust that there's a level micro-dosing field... so really the UCI can't be involved in testing at all.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

BacDoc said:


> Watching the last few km's of the final stage on Steephill, the Eurosport video and Froome attacks. My wife,(not a cyclist and knows just a little more about the sport than the average person) who was in the room but not watching, now begins to watch the final attack as Froome is spinning like crazy and dropping the field.
> 
> The grade is steep and the elite group of riders have been suffering up this climb for a while before Froome drops the hammer. My wife is watching intently now as it is a very very impressive effort and he starts to go faster and faster. She turns to me and asks " He's doing what Lance Armstrong was doing isn't he?"
> 
> Anyway, thought her statement was interesting. His performance was unbelievable!


This is solid. I'd suggest sending it directly to UKAD. Finally they got the evidence they needed.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Watching the last few km's of the final stage on Steephill, the Eurosport video and Froome attacks. My wife,(not a cyclist and knows just a little more about the sport than the average person) who was in the room but not watching, now begins to watch the final attack as Froome is spinning like crazy and dropping the field.
> 
> The grade is steep and the elite group of riders have been suffering up this climb for a while before Froome drops the hammer. My wife is watching intently now as it is a very very impressive effort and he starts to go faster and faster. She turns to me and asks " He's doing what Lance Armstrong was doing isn't he?"
> 
> Anyway, thought her statement was interesting. His performance was unbelievable!


Any chance she was parroting back your own opinion to you?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Froome's victory will stand the test of time, you butthurt Lance fans.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Froome's victory will stand the test of time, you butthurt Lance fans.



I sense the Superman/Mighty Mouse conundrum on the horizon...


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Any chance she was parroting back your own opinion to you?


Probably not, as I don't discuss cycling or doping with her. If I did she would probably reply with "what ever" or similar. She has no interest in any professional sports and if she did, cycling would be at the bottom of the list. She tolerates my hobbies but only participates in surfing as that is one of hers too.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

den bakker said:


> This is solid. I'd suggest sending it directly to UKAD. Finally they got the evidence they needed.


Yes! You must be psychotic or psychic! These are so easy to get confused. We just got the subpoena to appear. The UKAD has even provided witness protection. I was apprehensive at first, but feel the duty to clean up this sport is worth it.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

BacDoc said:


> Yes! You must be psychotic or psychic!


well. either is an insult.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Dropping TJ like that isn't a sure sign of doping. Now if he does that to Contador and Quintana ...


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> Dropping TJ like that isn't a sure sign of doping. Now if he does that to Contador and Quintana ...


Never mind TJ, his speed and cadence on the last 2 stages was every bit as impressive as Pantini, Lance or Vino in their prime. He was off like a prom dress on the last 2k and dropped the group he rode with like they all cracked. Still think there was a lot of talent in that group.

I was trying to look at his cleat position (mid foot?) and gearing but he was spinning so fast it was hard to get a good look. The feed from Eurosport is not the best quality, but they had some close ups from the moto cam that were great. Also the narration stopped for some reason on the last 4k so that made it interesting too.

Never said he was doping...said his performance was amazing and unbelievable!


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Froome did the same on Stage 5 and was hauled in and passed by Tejay - so what does that imply? Absolutely nothing, IMO, other than it was amazing and unbelievable performance by Tejay.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I wanna like Chris, he's just so unsightly to watch.

this guy could ride a bike


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

SNS1938 said:


> Dropping TJ like that isn't a sure sign of doping. Now if he does that to Contador and Quintana ...


like this, stage 15 in the 2013 tour.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

If TJ had won would TJ face these accusations?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> If TJ had won would TJ face these accusations?


Of course he would, who could drop/beat Froome and not be doping?


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

love4himies said:


> Of course he would, who could drop/beat Froome and not be doping?


When Froome, Contador and Quintana are a good step ahead of everyone else (sure, some people could beat them on a single stage, but nobody is really challenging them consistently and finishing close at the end of a GT), I would suspect anyone of doping if they were more than marginally quicker than them over more than a few stages.

So if TJ had gone from being definitely slower than F/C/Q, to be significantly faster over multiple stages, I would be very suspicious.

I am probably overly suspicious of them all though, and in the absence of a failed test, they all test ''clean'' anyway.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I think BacDoc's wife is right.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Froome still hitting the inhaler on climbs?


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

SNS1938 said:


> Dropping TJ like that isn't a sure sign of doping. Now if he does that to Contador and Quintana ...


He did just that at the 2013 Tour...


----------

